# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] Alpine δεν διαβαζει το usb

## Kostas_tsi

Καλησπερα εχω ενα cd player alpine δεν διαβαζε το usb η μου εβγαζε eror αλλαξα τη θυρα usb μόνος τωρα μου βγαζει συνεχομενα eror καποια γνωμη κανεις;

----------

